# Why use pouches at all?



## msholit (Nov 17, 2010)

whats the point in using a pouch at all if your running flat bands? I remember stretching a rubber band between my thumb and index finger back in high school and nailing my friend in the back of the head with a folded 'V' shaped piece of paper.

i really can't think of a reason why you'd need it, except for abrasion protection from rocks. But if your using round balls i wouldn't think that it would be much of a problem.

very effective for classroom warfare.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

If you shoot more powerful bands than those acceptable for "classroom warfare", you do need a pouch for safety and accuracy.

I tested pouchless bands and they really don't work right. The precision lacks and sometimes the ball won't even leave the rubber pouch (that's what it is, really), but come back to the shooter.

Jörg


----------



## msholit (Nov 17, 2010)

What if you were to use a piece of heat shrink tubing where the pouch is supposed to go, but not heat shrunk?

it seems like it would solve the problem of the rubber gripping the ammo and forming itself around the projectile.

Or maybe the movement is just much more linear with a neutral piece between two bands as with the pouch.

That would really suck if the ball came back and took a tooth out, but i think it is more to do with the form of the projectile and fork spacing...if you make a bow but with bands it will shoot arrows just fine.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

You need a smoot surface on the pouch for good accuracy if it is sticky you cant have good one


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

What about a wrap of white athletic tape where the pouch should be? this would give a non-sticky surface and add some durability, just a thought.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Because this could happen, but with steel!


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

haha...she cute.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

Why does that happen? Backfire.


snakeshack said:


> Because this could happen, but with steel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

180 shots (I prefer your term "backfire") happen when the top edge of the pouch rolls over the top of the projctile past the point forward of the centre of momentum.

Factors that may cause or exacerbate this effect include:

Poor release technique.
Oddly shaped or mixed density projectile
Overly large, cupped or stretchy pouch.
Projectile that is too heavy for the bands.
Pouch material that is too slippery or sticky.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you.



ZDP-189 said:


> 180 shots (I prefer your term "backfire") happen when the top edge of the pouch rolls over the top of the projctile past the point forward of the centre of momentum.
> 
> Factors that may cause or exacerbate this effect include:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Flip shooting *a too heavy of a shot* can cause a back fire also. What happens is the flip causes the pouch to swing and the centrifugal force keep the shot in the pouch too long releasing it back at you. - Tex- Shooter


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Scary to think this can just happen one day by accident, Geeze I think im going to grab some safety glasses right now..


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Done some experimenting with no pouch shooting and have found that you cannot use the traditional method of shooting for accuracy. For me the problem is placing the ball on the band and centering and it takes longer for me to load. Have not had a shot come back on me but the caution warning is well taken. Always were the right kind of glasses and dont shoot odd shaped things that do not have anything to do with a slingshot like Hex Head Nuts. These can get hung up in any slingshot pouch or no pouch.


----------

